# Bring it on....



## benk777 (Nov 2, 2009)

I am officially ready for snow! I had the local powersports place outfit my 2003 Rincon with the following:

60" Cycle Country State Plow
Warn 2500 XT Winch
26" ITP Terracross Radials on 12" ITP Delta Rims
Hand and Thumb Warmers
Moose Hand Mitts
Backup Light
Replace HMF Exhaust with Stock Exhaust (so much quieter!)

Attached are some crappy cell phone pics. Let me know your thoughts. I can't wait for the first snow! I just know I'll get laughed at when I'm using the Rincon to plow 1" of snow...but why not?

Thanks for all the help.

Ben


----------



## benk777 (Nov 2, 2009)

Here is a close up of the rim and tire.

Thanks.

Ben


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice set up. It should work good this winter.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

very cool, the tires are awesome, let her warm up real good


----------



## cubplower (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice. I have a friend who has the same plow and is very happy with it


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

did you get a good deal at the dealer or something? I only ask cause usually parts are always marked up at the dealers...I dont know if you work on your own stuff or not, I do and save myself tons of money by installing myself. I understand not everyone has the spare time, or know how, just curious because it always makes me kringe everytime I hear someone has the dealer do installs on aftermarket parts...labor is a rip off, parts are a rip off....IMO and my experience I have always made out better purchasing through online stores (rockymountainatv.com, motosport.com etc). I usually check the dealers prices first, then find it online in about 10 to 15 minutes cheaper!...good luck with the set-up, looks sharp and hopefully it works good for you...happy plowing


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Firstly Ben, awsome wheeler. I was going to comment earlier when you were looking at it, but that is an extremely clean machine for an 03. I've got the same exact machine, as well as my brother & best friend. They've been borderline flawless when it comes to reliability.



IPLOWSNO;874308 said:


> very cool, the tires are awesome, let her warm up real good


I couldn't agree more. The carbed Rincons are generally really cold-blooded. The fact that the tranny & engine shares the same oil makes it worse. All three of us switched to Amsoil 0W-40W synthetic & have found far better results. My friends was so bad when he got it that the he could be riding for an hour or 2, & when he went thru some water, it would kick out. It was a real PITA winching him out of the water all the time. He had it in several times with very little improvement until he ended up switching the oil. I would serious ponder changing the oil over if you're going to plow with it this winter. Best of luck.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

Very nice! Is the back up light on a switch or does it come on when you put in in Reverse. I run Rotella T synthetic in mine. I know it isn't an atv/motorcycle oil. BUT, it doesn't have any friction modifiers that mess with the Rincon tranny.


----------



## benk777 (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. The backup light is on a switch, and once switched is constant. I will also be ordering the recommended Amsoil, along with a platic wear bar.

Ben


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Benk the weather was suppose to drop 3" tonight in SW Wisconsin but now there backed off to 1/2" maybe. oh well I don't know what they had in store for your area but was hoping you'd get some snow to go out and play with. You can go out and push leaves around though for practice. I did that this last Saturday pushed up a pile of leaves and then fired up the mower and ground the leaves up.

LOL 
sublime out.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

benk777;875397 said:


> Thanks for the replies. The backup light is on a switch, and once switched is constant. I will also be ordering the recommended Amsoil, along with a platic wear bar.
> 
> Ben


Fleet & Farm, Farm & Fleet should carry it also.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i went in for that described what happened they charged me 156.00 to basically change my oil, still does it now and then, still better than a belt imo


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

IPLOWSNO;875851 said:


> i went in for that described what happened they charged me 156.00 to basically change my oil, still does it now and then, *still better than a belt imo*


I agree, although many others seem to like belt drives.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

When you add oil, get the level just above the full line. I mean a very small amount above. You can also get Mobil 1 racing 4t, that is another good option for oil.


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

Yup, bring it on, I'm ready. All that is left to do is put the blade on the red ATV and put tire chains on the tractor.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Rep
have you used your blower at all this year?

just wondering how its doing for you


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

I have only used it a little last Thursday morning. The snow that slide off the roof had frozen in place enough the ATV wouldn't move it so I used the blower which worked fine. But that wasn't much of a test.

We have had quite a bit of cold weather but very little snow. It has been down in the single digits several times, 11 deg. this morning. I am sure there will be plenty of time to use it later in the season.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

Great looking setup. I think you're going to like those TerraCross tires for plowing.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I love those tires. Very nice quad good luck with it!


----------



## benk777 (Nov 2, 2009)

Finally!!! 10-15" of snow to fall within the next 24 hours! Lets see what this baby will do. I plan on plowing when I get home around 7, and then again in the morning before leaving for work. Should be fun.

Ben


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Hope you have a good time plowing,

I gotta get my blade put on my quad first. and get the Tires swaped over. Get the Tire Chains put on my Big Red Also. Lot's to get done. though it can all be done in a heated garage which makes a huge difference in getting thing's ready to go.

Snow Snow Snow.

gotta love the first big storm. 

Just be sure to push the snow as far back as you can. 

enjoy 
post up how you make out with your Machine and Blade.

Sublime out


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

benk777;895067 said:


> Finally!!! 10-15" of snow to fall within the next 24 hours! Lets see what this baby will do. I plan on plowing when I get home around 7, and then again in the morning before leaving for work. Should be fun.
> 
> Ben


LOL... Well, it beats splitting a cord of firewood!

Have fun................. I guess!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Dave T;895290 said:


> LOL... Well, it beats splitting a cord of firewood!
> 
> Have fun................. I guess!


yea but the cord of Firewood can be used to keep ya warm.

but Plowing snow on the ATV is way more fun then splitting Firewood.

it's just having the split firewood is more productive than making a big pile of snow.

just my thoughts'.

Sublime out.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

Yea, my son says it's fun. He has a 50' driveway that he can do in about 10 minutes. I have a 275' two car wide rock/dirt driveway that takes an hour sometimes. 

The first couple of times it was "kinda fun"... not so much anymore. Just another chore. Now, catching a bunch of smallmouth bass on a nice warm summer morning... that's FUN!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

so far I've spent a good 2 hours out ATV Plowing and still in the middle of the storm and I only plowed what I had to get done to get out to work and for the Wife also and my Folks drive as well.

I still have 2 other drives and a killer side walk to tackle today probaly around noon time.

the ATV and plow is still way way better than shoveling by hand though.

benk How you doing out there?


sublime out.


----------



## benk777 (Nov 2, 2009)

I plowed twice last night, and then again this morning before going out to work. So far so good. I'm sure I'll have to plow again tonight, but the temps will be a lot lower! I need to get a good set of gloves and a face mask. 

I'll post some pics later.

Ben


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Hot Grips and a Thumb warmer are a great things to have.

I have the Hot Grips but not a Thumb warmer as of yet but some day soon I will that if for sure.

gonna leave work at 1pm and go plow till I get done and then go back to work to make up for the missed time.

glad I have the option to due that.

sublime out.


----------



## benk777 (Nov 2, 2009)

Here are some pics of the driveway. Trust me, it's longer than it looks, and it's all uphill to the pad and garage. I tried to push it as far as possible along the sides, and on the ends. I think I did a pretty fair job, and I'll be at it again tonight.

Ben


----------



## benk777 (Nov 2, 2009)

And here is the Rincon, resting until I get home. Sadly the Supra will be resting until May...

Ben


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I spent from 1pm till 4pm working on snow removal with my Quad I buried it 4 times and had to get pulled out. though I had a buddy plowing with me. For the large stroms we will work together on things that way you have help when you get stuck. I had to pull him out 3 times. If I was by myself I am more cautious but with help working the same drive as you you can be more gun ho and I'll make it thorough this drift or back out of this big pile I made LOL

Benk How'd you make out last night after work?

sublime out


----------



## benk777 (Nov 2, 2009)

Last night went well. Although in an effort to push the snow as far onto the lawn as possible, I did end up getting stuck. I had created a sort of roller hill followed by a big mound of snow at the end of the drive, and in one of my passes I got stuck while trying to reverse. She sank quickly down to the grass and frozen tundra. A little back and forth and I was able to turn out of it. 

Overall I am very pleased with the performance of the Rincon and the CC State plow. I was comfortable enough to get her moving enough to actually throw some snow! I did realize that I tend to favor the right foot brake pedal, and use it almost exclusively. Not sure if this is a bad thing or not. 

I can't wait for the next snowfall!!!

Ben


----------

